# Women Of Dirt



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks pretty cool:

http://awesomeland.com/?p=10

However, now I really feel like a wuss..


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Looks pretty cool:
> 
> http://awesomeland.com/?p=10
> 
> However, now I really feel like a wuss..



I know how you feel. Last week about 6 girls(recognized a couple from Bikerag) came pedaling right by me at Case. I pretty much took the first turn I could find


----------



## Marc (Jun 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Looks pretty cool:
> 
> http://awesomeland.com/?p=10
> 
> However, now I really feel like a wuss..



Why?

I'm a big sally.  Lots of people go bigger and faster than me, some that sit when they pee, some that stand; but that doesn't really have much bearing on their riding as far as I'm concerned.  Except the relative convenience after drinking too much from the CamelBak in the middle of the woods too quickly.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I know how you feel. Last week about 6 girls(recognized a couple from Bikerag) came pedaling right by me at Case. I pretty much took the first turn I could find



You should have asked for pointers. Might have lead somewhere ...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You should have asked for pointers. Might have lead somewhere ...



The only thing that showed interest in me was their dog who stopped to let me pet him.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> The only thing that showed interest in me was their dog who stopped to let me pet him.



It's a start.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2010)

Marc said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm a big sally.  Lots of people go bigger and faster than me, some that sit when they pee, some that stand; but that doesn't really have much bearing on their riding as far as I'm concerned.  Except the relative convenience after drinking too much from the CamelBak in the middle of the woods too quickly.



Well, I generally feel like more of a wuss after watching most MTB videos.  But I guess I'm also one of those stereotypical males who tends to think I'm better than girls at most things.  I know that I'm not better, but it still hurts my male ego to see females doing stuff that I'm too chicken to do.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice......just thinking about how I can get my daughter (she's 2 1/2 now so I've got time) interested in the adventure sports...so I can be the one learning from her some day!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 25, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Well, I generally feel like more of a wuss after watching most MTB videos.  But I guess I'm also one of those stereotypical males who tends to think I'm better than girls at most things.  I know that I'm not better, but it still hurts my male ego to see females doing stuff that I'm too chicken to do.



Agreed.  It is always humbling when I see some girl go SCREAMING by me on the trails and absolutely tear it up.  This leads to another thought....

What is the mountain bike equivalent to a ski bunny?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh...and btw...I am a huge fan of the blond right before the Whistler segment in that video :beer:


----------

